# Sel de Frontenac



## GreginND (Dec 24, 2013)

Has anyone ever made wine salt? It's really easy to do, looks beautiful, tastes great and makes great gifts for the holidays. I plan to sell it in my tasting room once I get up and running too.

Here's my Sel de Frontenac

I started with a bottle of my 2012 Frontenac:







This was slowly simmered down just until there were a few tablespoons or so of liquid left. It is the point where it starts to get thicker but not thick like syrup.











Then I stirred in about 1.5-2 cups of Kosher Salt:






This was spread out on a sheet pan and allowed to dry well for a couple of days. You can put it in a low low oven or food dehydrator to speed up the drying. It still has a bit of a sticky tacky texture, but it is oh so good.


----------



## seth8530 (Dec 24, 2013)

Looks quite interesting. Does it taste like salty wine?


----------



## GreginND (Dec 24, 2013)

A little like wine. More like a tangy salt. When you concentrate the wine you really get that concentrated acid sourness to come out.

I made a few jars to give away for Christmas. I think when I sell it I will be looking for small 2-4 oz little wine bottles to package it in.


----------



## grapeman (Dec 24, 2013)

Now that looks interesting.


----------

